# What is a thumbnail frog???



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

I honestly feal stupid asking this question. But I hear a lot about "thumbnail" frogs, what is a thumbnail frog??


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Thumbnail frogs are smaller frogs in the genus Ranitomeya (the non-obligate egg feeders), such as R. imitator, R. ventrimaculata, R. reticulata, and R. lamasi.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

I guess you could search but that is an odd question. 

Its a dart frog that is much smaller than the other larger terrestrial frogs, about the length of your thumbnail. If you have never seen one before you will be truly amazed at how small they can be. They are of the ranitomeya persuasion, btw


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

So it's like a non-egg feading pumilio?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Size-wise, they tend to be. Maybe a little larger than pumilio (take note pumilio are not thumbnails, they are obligate egg feeders (genus Oophaga)).


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*Examples of Species Groups in the hobby:*

*Thumbnails (Dendrobates)* - This group is made up of the _Dendrobates vanzolinii_ species group which are characterized by small size and being facultative/non-obligate egg feeders - they will use infertile eggs to supplement tadpole diet but tadpoles can be raised successfully without them, but tadpoles must be raised individually due to tadpole cannibalism. Eggs often deposited in film canisters off the ground, angle preference and either black or white can color also depends on species. Species range from semi terrestrial to mostly arboreal.
Formerly known from the _Dendrobates quinquevittatus_ species group, genetic work showed that the type species, _D. quiquevittatus_, and _D. castaneoticu_s were actually not closely related to the facultative eggfeeders of the group and have been assigned to the "White Egg" species group. Some other species are mistakenly included in this group due to small size, but do not share the other characteristics and are members of other species groups.
*Tinc group (Dendrobates)* - _D. tinctoriuous_ and closely related species. Terrestrial species larger in size but generally go for smaller food items. Tadpoles can be raised communally, eggs usually deposited in coco huts. The most common species group in the hobby.
*Eggfeeder group (Dendrobates)* - More advanced species, generally terrestrial. Tadpoles highly adapted to eat eggs exclusively, which are provided by the parent, and the larvae must be cared for by the parent in the vivarium. You must provide the parents with water sources such as water filled film canisters, bromeliads or a small pond. Froglets morph out small, are extremely delicate and are a challenge to raise.
*"White Egg" group* - (I'm totally making this name up for lack of better name) - D. quin, D. casti, D. galacs - These species were originally included in other species groups until genetic work grouped them together. All three species lay white eggs, that later turn to black tadpoles.
*Epipedobates tricolor* *group* - The smaller _Epipedobates_, represented by _E. tricolor_ and _E. anthonyi_ in the hobby, sometimes mistakenly included in the Thumbnails species group. These frogs prefer large food items for their size, do best in male heavy groups, lay large clutches of eggs (10+) preferably on horizontally oriented leaves which are guarded by a male, and tadpoles can be raised communally.
*Epipedobates trivittatus* *group* - The larger _Epipedobates_ in the hobby including _E. trivittatus, E. bassleri_, and _E. silverstonei_ most notibly. Very large, generally skittish frogs preferring large food items, male heavy groups, and reproduction in captivity is uncommon. When reproduction does occur the clutches are some of the largest in the family, and tadpoles can be raised communally.
*Other misc. species groups in the hobby* - Minutus (formerly Minyobates), Allobates, Cryptophyllobates, and a few Epis not assigned to the above mentioned species groups.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That should probably be updated with the current taxonomy.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

indeed...it's old.....olde...

But ya git the gist....


----------

